# Cowboy Saves Cop



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Having a heck of a time copying and pasting. Sorry if it doesn't work, because I have no idea what has changed.

Can't get the link option to work, either. Never have.

Anyway, there's a good story of a Marine vet intervening in a fight at my blog site: www.thinkingafield.org


I would have completely deleted this post, if I knew how!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good story, nice site Glen...thanks for posting!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Beats me why you never hear of these types of things in the national news. Glad for that deputy that the Marine/Cowboy was there and willing to help.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great article, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

awesome story

i would have done the same thing

the reason we dont here stories like this on the national news is because it doesnt fit the libtards agenda

they never show stories that show how a person with a gun is a good thing


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

This is the type of stuff that needs to be in mainstream media not promoting punks/and politicians who defy the system because they have been treated unfair!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, GF! I have no clue as to why I can no longer copy and paste.

Like SGB said, it's the wrong narrative. Could you imagine our supreme leader commending the marine? Never!

But, when someone from the other side says, "...but even if it could save just one life, its worth it.." referring to yet another infringement, I always think to instances such as with the armed citizen/marine. And, so does any level-headed American.


----------

